# Anyone else exhausted?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I spent all day working outside, which was real nice since the weather in NC has been fantastic all day. But, wow! Am I pooped!! I'm getting a little anxious wondering if it'll all get done. 

How's everyone else holding up?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I'm anxious to get going with Ghost Train, they're in the final stages of wiring. I wanna be able to show off the severed arm prop and my skull lantern. My back and ankles have finally stopped hurting, so now I'm raring to go.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am beat too. Spent the last two days like you did Waldiddy. It my knee that is aching me. Its looking good though. Tomorrow I finish with the window "boards", the grave peeper and I have this big old animated light-up haunted tree, and if I have time I will make a few more candles. Dont you just love Halloween?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I get the same way every year around this time. I'm one of the crazies that starts panning and working on stuff in November so by the following October I'm a nut case. Usually, around the 30th I'm swearing off next years event and by the end of November I'm buying pink foam and PVC. Oh well - labor of love. 

Happy Haunting!


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

i feel everyone's pain. i have sepnt the last 3 weekends doing my haunt and makeing new props and stuff. Yeah you can say my back is killing me, My knees are making popping sounds now and hurt like crazy, my hands and fingers are swollen and stiff and MY head has not stopped throbbing for 3 weeks now( from tha saw and drill and music and sound fx).


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sleeper, thats sounds like love to me.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm totally exhausted....we had dress rehearsal last night at The Asylum and fran about 150 of our sponsors and friends through the haunt. I worked all day finalizing stuff and even took about a 30 minute break after the haunt started just to relax. A few things to fix/change and we'll back at it again on Friday


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzz.....must...get....back..to.....work.....zzzzzzzz....


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Isn't it wonderful how we abuse ourselves this time of year? Just think how stressed we would be if we had everything done already!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I ran myself into the ground building props and planning. Now I'm sick. The fact that I'm having a freezing (at least for the south) Fall with rain 2-3 times per week doesn't help either. Hopefully everything clears up before Halloween!


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I planned on putting my stuff this weekend but spent yesterday going from store to store looking to see what was out there. It was a major disappointment. Today i got all my stuff out and started planning where to put it but got sidetracked building new columns for my graveyard. now my gargoyles finally have someplace to perch. I'm am so far behind this year. I got to get a move on.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Anxiety gets to the best of me every year and yes it's exhausting. This year I have an added health problem called Vertigo. Yeah for me! I've never had it before and I start physical therapy this week. I feel dizzy all day. It doesn't help my prop building.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sleep?! Sleep is for the weak! Onwards haunters!

I've been juggling prop building and doing overtime at the office (and work from home - times like these salary sucks) for the last two weeks. Not to mention taking care of and spending time with my 7 year old (who thankfully comes down in the lab and works on Halloween projects of her own while I work on mine). I'd say on average I've had no more than 4-6 hours sleep a night the last couple of weeks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

14 hrs straight and the cemetary is done , 2 rooms half done


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

My back hurts, my feet ache, and I'm starting to babble...but I've got to keep going, almost done.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I sitting at my computer right now because my back is aching and I only worked on stuff today! Of course, it was a lot of up and down on a ladder, but most of that work is done so that's good.. I've been told I have all of next weekend to work on stuff and won't be obligated to any family stuff. Oh I hope so! I need a full weekend of work to really get it all together. It's nothing new, seems every year it's like this but it always ends up getting done even as hectic as it is!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(handing out multi-vitamins, magnesium, vitamin D and Lithuim to everyone)
I was in the garage for 6 hours today, painting new small props,organizing 'Ween stuff & trying to stay warm in the sun. I'm wiped.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah...I should have more time to focus on my Halloween display because I just finished my prop for the Scarecrow contest. I also just got home from working at the Haunted Hotel, so now I don't have to go back to work until Thursday.  So that means I will have Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday after babysitting to work on my display. I am lacking sleep and my body aches, but I know I wouldn't do anything different. I know I have days that I am talking to myself wandering what the hell am I doing, but after seeing the results and the nice comments it all is worth it!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

For the past 2 months I have spent an average of 8 hours a day working in the garage building tombstones and smaller prop items, still so far behind it is unbelievable. Finally got one whole prop erected in the yard today, LOL. Hope to start really putting it up by Wed. I just realized I haven't even thought about a soundtrack. May have to fall back on last years. We can only do so much. And I am like you guys...2 bad knees, arthritis in my hands, carpal tunnel in both wrists, ruptured disks in my back, and the headaches...Glad I don't have a 9-5 or I wouldn't make it this year. Glad to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hands are raw from carving up skellies,sunburn on my head and feet are killing me....
But I am 95% complete. A few more days and I am done.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

This time of year totally consumes me, both mentally and physically. I’m tired but still going. I did find time to go to a haunted house and get a pumpkin ( a 105 lb beast ) this weekend. Also Took some time today to work on my electric chair prop ( finished the mixing scare sounds and programmed my prop controller). 
So far so good. If only the Red bull would wear off so I could get some sleep.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I just looked it up so I can be sure its not just hyperbole, I have been working every week night mon-thurs since june 15th on props. I have worked every weekend all day since the 4th of july. Now I am working every week night till 1 am, and I just did two 14 hour days of solid work this weekend. Everyone says I should cut back on my projects list, but I think everyone should just shut the f**k up already and let me finish. Oh yes, I will finish. By any means necessary.It will be done.

(lest you suspect I will have a million props, I have been using most weekends to help family members with their props. Only recently have my props been getting finished, well ready for paint anyways.)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If nothing else I feel better knowing that I am not the only one hanging by a thread. I really had hopes of being done early this year too. Hadn't planned on being sick for six weeks though. Still hard to motivate.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm having problems sympathizing with those who have been trying to stay warm--at least you can bundle up! We've been doing all the set building for the trail (which is a quarter mile long and will have 10 scenes plus fillers)--and the heat index was around 100! (temps in the nineties with humidity to match). And it rained--which felt good, because we were all completely soaked with sweat anyway so we might as well be wet with fresh water.

But the sets are almost done and we can start decorating. It's all fun


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been fighting the flu and I still have not fixed my cauldron guy from the wind. Trying to heat up a glue gun is a pain in the cold. Now I have to watch and babysit the kids from going thru my yard. Not to mention their parents. I had to shoe one out last night.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL at all the aches, pains and Tylenol we all share. How did we get so OLD so early?? If I feel like this NOW, what will I feel like when I'm 90!!?? I'm not a wimp, but man..I am sore. Are we more sore than generations previous? I don't remember my grandparents using as many painkillers as hubby & I do. WTH??? 

Deathtouch- that's why I had to put up a fence...afraid some boob would trip over my electrical cords & sue me!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> LOL at all the aches, pains and Tylenol we all share. How did we get so OLD so early?? If I feel like this NOW, what will I feel like when I'm 90!!?? I'm not a wimp, but man..I am sore. Are we more sore than generations previous? I don't remember my grandparents using as many painkillers as hubby & I do. WTH???
> 
> Deathtouch- that's why I had to put up a fence...afraid some boob would trip over my electrical cords & sue me!


Now you tell me. LOL :>


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Lauriebeast said:


> My back hurts, my feet ache, and I'm starting to babble...but I've got to keep going, almost done.


Cool, LB, you're setting up! Can't wait to see what you come up with this year!

I pulled everything down in the garage this weekend, found all the lights, tested the foggers, reworked the FCG, built another grave marker - you guys know the story. I'm running on coffee and painkillers today, but it feels great to start pulling everything together.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Stressing. Halfway through making _Satan's Essence of Evil Vat_ (see the movie Prince of Darkness). I keep adding things to my front yard cemetery, and haven't even started the back yard, which is the main haunt.

Still haven't pulled down my Halloween boxes since I've been building all year. I need a diet Coke, stat!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Had to take a few days off to take my son to fall camp and I'd lay awake late into the night strategizing the outdoor section of my maze. It was good to get a break but I'm feeling the stress as I sit on my butt here at work. 

3 weeks to go and I've got my props all roughly done so this week it's clear out the walk- through portion and the back lawn. Next weekend it's black plastic and route setup. Next week it's prop placement and lights & sounds and hopefully I'll be just working on the details by the 25th. A long way to go to get there from here but at least I've got a plan going. I've got a love-hate thing with the stress.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm all done no stress here Except for one demon stupid paper mache won't dry fast enough!!!!!!uuuug


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

When i go to finish up this weekend to avoid the achs and pains im going to have a case of beer to help me along


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am always tired but what this does to me is give me a tight jaw and a migraine.

I tried to go buy some fabric this weekend, and it was such a madhouse I left....with a tight jaw and a migraine. Oy


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny thread! While I've been making stuff for the past few months, I haven't started in earnest to put things up. I have a tentative plan/schedule for set-up, and having the two weeks before Halloween off as vacation really helps. If all goes according to plan, I should be right on schedule with a minimal amount of stress. I really do need a few nice days as I have some large things to paint/touch up. Hopefully next week. All props are built, store bought stuff is bought with a few inexpensive exceptions. Got our pumpkins, but still have to get candy. Have lots of helpers on the big night. Somehow the adrenalin keeps us all going but I really feel it the day after and then for a week or so. I'm also trying to take time to enjoy some seasonal things. Taking in a couple of local haunted houses, a movie or two, etc... I tend to go into a funk after Halloween for a week or so, so I really try to enjoy the month of October.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yard is all set up. Have three motion props that will go up Halloween night. I still need to finish the garage walk through haunt(new this year). Tired is an understatment...........Still lots to do.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

so tired...so so tired...but no sleep for me yet tonight...still trying to get the 3 axis to do what I want it to do.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Exhausted. I have so much to do. Very far behind this year. I have spent way too much time on little things like latexing hands and claws for my werewolf. I love them, but I just think of how much time could be saved if I just bought some.


----------

